# Help with GIMP



## lvcabbie (May 23, 2017)

I've just downloaded the latest version for windows and have the tutorial section bookmarked. However, I have to admit that learning new software is far from my strong suit - I've had LibreOffice for several years and still learn something new every day.

I've bookmarked the tutorial and am trying my hardest to go through the very first one. Huge problem - what it tells me to do IS NOT what shows up on my menu I have!!!!!







This is not the way the image appears on my screen.  What the *&@#*$#@ am I doing wrong?


----------



## aj47 (May 23, 2017)

I am on phone now but I will help you.  I have years of experience with GIMP.


----------



## Joe_Bassett (May 24, 2017)

What does your screen look like?  The tutorial could be using an older version or a different OS.


----------



## aj47 (May 24, 2017)

My vote would be older version.  I use GIMP for both Win and Linux and the difference is minimal between them.  PM sent.

If you were brought up in photoshop, try krita.org -- my daughter swears by it -- she has a drawing tablet and krita has great tablet support


----------



## lvcabbie (May 24, 2017)

Thanks, as I replied to your PM, I'm simply trying to make ebook and paperback covers for my three historical novels.

My problem is that I really don't have enough artistic sense to know what works.

I was thinking of doing something along this line - top half =

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## lvcabbie (May 24, 2017)

Thanks, as I replied to your PM, I'm simply trying to make ebook and paperback covers for my three historical novels.

My problem is that I really don't have enough artistic sense to know what works.

I was thinking of doing something along this line - top half =






With bottom half =






With

The Sailor  in the top section
and The Carpenter in the bottom with my name at the bottom.

Something simple to catch the eye.

The other alternative is to show sailing ship cordage on top and 18th century carpenter tools on the bottom.


----------



## aj47 (May 24, 2017)

oy

https://pixabay.com/ has stock images you can use for free. Of sailing ships.


----------



## -xXx- (May 24, 2017)

*still reading post 5*
*ready with crayon*


cut.n.paste really has come a looong way.


----------



## lvcabbie (May 25, 2017)

-xXx- said:


> *still reading post 5*
> *ready with crayon*
> 
> 
> cut.n.paste really has come a looong way.



I'd love to be able to delete that post.


----------



## -xXx- (May 25, 2017)

and deprive me of one of my favorite hobbies?
i must prepare to write poetry somehow.

did you manage your covers?
or still working _towards_ them?


----------

